# Best Plants for Low-tech?



## RoseHawke

I suspect glosso isn't one of them :icon_lol:. Or maybe it is? Maybe low-tech would curb its kudzu-like tendencies. There probably also needs to be a "Worst Plants for Low-tech" thread come to think of it — the ones that just absolutely aren't going to work. 

I'm assuming anubias, mosses, and most if not all crypts. Others? I just read a mention yesterday in a Barr article I ran across where I believe he mentioned hairgrass, so presumably it will survive and grow in a low-tech tank.

Others?


----------



## sarahbobarah

Marsilea quadrifolia. Hemianthus micranthemoides.
Lotus bulbs
ludwigia repens
pennywort.


----------



## Naja002

Java Ferns, E. tennellus, Various Swords, I assume Hygro--since its such a weed....


----------



## aquamoon

These are the plants that I keep in a non co2 tank

_Echinodorus amazonicus, Echinodorus osiris , Alternanthera sp. ,Anubias barteri ',Egeria densa , Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis', Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, Limnophila sessiliflora, Bacopa Caroliniana , Cabomba caroliniana, Ceratophyllum submersum, Cryptocoryne wendtii, Microsorum pteropus, Nymphaea lotus sp. and Java Moss_ (Sorry i'm still in the dark about the latin name of Java Moss) 

.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Here's a list of plants I've had success with in non-CO2 tanks..
Anubias barteri var. 'nana'
Anubias barteri car. 'coffeefolia'
Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'
Limnophila sessiliflora
Alternanthera reineckii (slow, but steady)
Echinodorus tenellus
Sagittaria subulata 
Vallisneria spiralis 
Cryptocoryne cillata
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne parva
Najas guadalupensis 
Java Fern
Narrowleaf Java Fern
Lysimachia nummularia (slow, but steady)
Shinnersia rivularis


----------



## observant_imp

Add aponogetons, water sprite, and hygro difformis to the list.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Wow, no one's mentioned Bolbitus heudolotii - fantastic plant for low light low tech setups. 

Monosolenium tenerum (pellia) does well too - it just grows a bit leggier than it does in a high light setup.


----------



## Lucky_13

in my tank with 2.5wpg and no added ferts (just started excel last week)

i have

myrio
red ludwigia
wisteria
rotalia indica
dwarf hairgrass
crypts
aponogeton
tiger lotus
red ozelot sword
java fern

they all seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## CrownMan

Plants I have currently growing in my 5 low tech tanks:

Java Moss
Java Fern
Ludwigia Repens Red
Rotala Rotundifolia - produces oranges tips near surface
Glosso - Grows up but still grows. Good place to keep it alive until needed 
Bacopa Caroliniana and Monneiri
Sunset Hygro and other Hygros especially wisteria
Water Sprite
Crypt Lucens, Lutens, Wendtii Green, Brown, Red, Bronze, Tropica
Ludwigia Cuba
Mermaid Weed
E. Tennelus - grows taller and thicker
Alternathera Reneicki - Pinkish instead of bright red
Hemigraphis Traian - Stays green and grows real slow
Didiplis Diandra
Various Anubias
I've actually got HC growing and spreading in a 10 gallon with 3.5wpg, no co2, no algae low tech. It is a paler green color than the co2 version but it looks quite healthy. My cherry shrimp live on and in it.


----------



## tazcrash69

Great list everyone. Looks like I'm not so limited as I thought.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

JenThePlantGeek said:


> Wow, no one's mentioned Bolbitus heudolotii - fantastic plant for low light low tech setups.
> 
> Monosolenium tenerum (pellia) does well too - it just grows a bit leggier than it does in a high light setup.


Actually, Jen, I tried Bolbitis in my Low Tech 55g and it pretty much withered and died over a slow period - it does require very soft water, though, so that is likely to have been my problem.
Pellia is great, though!


----------



## RoseHawke

Bolbitis requires soft water? Hmmmmmm  . . . .


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

RoseHawke said:


> Bolbitis requires soft water? Hmmmmmm  . . . .


I've got hard water and Tropica seems to agree...
http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=006


----------



## pjdutche

Lemna minor!  Sorry, couldn't resist. Took home one tiny leaf of that once by accident, can't get rid of the stuff. Actually it's not that bad to scoop it out en masse every week or two and I suppose it's got its own special charm. Yep, yep. I mostly don't like the way it gets on me everytime I stick my hand in the tank.

Anyway, I can second votes for java fern, melon sword, cabomba caroliniana, hygro (sunset in my case), anubias, and dwarf chain sword. Can't wait to try out some of the others mentioned in this thread!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Sorry if this is a bit random, but I know some guys who skim their tanks of duckweed, wrap it up in wet newspaper so it makes a big tube, then put it in the freezer and break off little chunks to feed their goldfish. It is useful for SOMETHING I guess...  

Azolla, frogbit, and dwarf water lettuce all make good floaters for low light. Phyllanthus fluitans does not.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

elodea/anacharis.


----------



## Wasserpest

I have great luck with Bolbitis in 10dkH water. Doesn't require soft water! It does like some good current, other than that... not sure.

I am currently experimenting with a "No tech" tank. It is just partly lit with a 15W spiral, and has no heater, filter, current, ferts...

There is a collection of clippings in there, none of them grow a lot (of course not ... that is expected :biggrin: ) The two that look great though are Sunset Hygro and (drumroll...) Hottonia palustris.

Nothing to generalize though... temps are much lower in this tank than in "regular" planted tanks. Still amazing how decent can something look, and how little time it takes compared to the high maintenance setups.


----------



## Lucky_13

wait a sec, is bolbitis the really ugly thing they have at petco that's got leaves like a terrestrial fern and is always really dark green/black and sad looking?


----------



## Urkevitz

Lucky_13 said:


> wait a sec, is bolbitis the really ugly thing they have at petco that's got leaves like a terrestrial fern and is always really dark green/black and sad looking?


Sometimes I see Bolbitis at Petco, but most of the time they are selling a terrestrial fern that resembles Bolbitis.


----------



## Guillermo

My experiences with plants in my 82 low -tech tank are:

Good plants that thrive: 

Anubia Lanceolata, Anubia Nana, Anubia Petit, Anubia Barteri,Vallisneria, Limnophilla Sessiliflora, Hygrophylla Polysperma, Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown, Cryptocoryne Balansae Crispatula, Cryptocoryne Lutea, Microsorum Pteropus.

Plants that refuses to stay alive (melt and die and never "come back"):

Ludwigia repens, Aponogeton Crispus, Tiger Lotus

Plants I'm experimenting with right now:

Lilaeopsis Brasilensis (slow growth but stay in good shape for 4 months)
Alternanthera Reineckii Rosaefolia (The pink in the back of the leaves is pale, but in general the plant looks good, it only has a month in the tank)
Hydrocotyle Verticillata ( it just has 2 weeks in there, we'll see if it stays alive and grow, I love this plant and couldn't resist to give it a try)

I would like to try some Crinum Macracanthum and Didiplis Diandra later (if I can find one) 

Thanks for reading


----------



## amphilophus

I used to have a plant that was a bulb and the leaves were long ans spiral shaped. it grew really well with almost no light and was good looking. does anyone know what this might be? I know its not a good description but I am desperate to find it again. thanks.


----------



## Keck

My list

Java Moss
Java Fern
Lace Java Fern
Hornwort
Dwarf Lilly
Corkscrew Val
Onion
Watersprite
Wysteria, 
Ocelot Sword
Anacharis
Aponogeton 
Brown Wendtii Crypt
Brazil Sword
Cambodia
Duckweed.


----------



## BluSponge

You know, I was shocked at how many people had success with red ludwigia and wisteria. I kept thinking, all my books say these are high/strong light plants. What gives?! 'Cos truth me told, I love the look of them and would love to have them growing in the aquarium.

Then I saw how much light they had. 

Just had to share,
Tom


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

I couldn't get Ludwigia or Wisteria to do well in my 2wpg 55g tank. Obviouslly, Your Mileage May Vary.

Thomas, 10dKH water is definitely more than moderately hard, so I'm surprised Bolbitis did well for you. It does seem to enjoy CO2, but it withered even when I was pumping 20ppm of CO2 into the tank. Maybe it just doesn't like me!


----------



## Keck

Honestly, it is very hard to judge my WPG due to my use of Halogen, but the best estimate I have is just over 2-wpg.

Anyway, the Wisteria grows like nuts. I started with a 6-inch section which quickly grew to18 inches and 8 extra 6-inch clippings for replanting.


----------



## Raimeiken

Guillermo said:


> Hydrocotyle Verticillata ( it just has 2 weeks in there, we'll see if it stays alive and grow, I love this plant and couldn't resist to give it a try)


i love this plant also, tell me if you're successful growing it in your low tech tank


----------



## cornhusker

*best plants for low-tech*

is anyone useing excell on a regular basis for your low tech tanks? i have dropped the co2 and have gone to excell.great results.plumbing and glass stay clean,and most plants do great.i do have trouble growing narrow leaf java fern and saggitera.
55 gal 2 watts 
w/c 50% weekly
5 caps of excell at w/c and 2 caps every other day
15ml micros
1/4 tsp no3
1/4 tsp po4 (seems to work good at this rate)
1 tsp k2so4
done till next water change

regards,cornhusker


----------



## BluSponge

I've been supplimenting my tank with Excel since about a week after it was established. Using the recommened dosage every other day. So far, I've seen a great response by the crypts, amazon sword, and water sprite. Almost no reaction from the java ferns or stems. Hell, my anubias are growing faster than my java ferns. 

I have not had your luck with algae, however. But after adding 4 otos to the mix and dropping the light levels, things have slowly gotten under control.

I usually do a water change every two weeks.

Your dosage sounds unusually high. I usually dose 5.5 ml (just over a capful) every other day. That's what's recommended on the bottle anyhow.


----------



## cornhusker

*best plants for low tech*

BluSponge, i have been on the excell thing for about for months now.starting out with a clean tank i dosed every day for about a month.then went to every other day.i have a 15 gal tall i setup in nov 05,i have yet to have to clean inside of glass.36 watt retrofit from ah supply for light.i currently have eight tanks on excell and proof is not having to fight algae.ALL algae eaters do a marginal job at best in keeping algae to a minimum.regards,cornhusker


----------



## 99RedSi

cornhusker said:


> BluSponge, i have been on the excell thing for about for months now.starting out with a clean tank i dosed every day for about a month.then went to every other day.i have a 15 gal tall i setup in nov 05,i have yet to have to clean inside of glass.36 watt retrofit from ah supply for light.i currently have eight tanks on excell and proof is not having to fight algae.ALL algae eaters do a marginal job at best in keeping algae to a minimum.regards,cornhusker


I'm gonna try this on my low-light 10g...

Thanks


----------



## jgc

Had Westeria, hygor, and najas grass in my sunlit no-tec tank, but having issues with the shrimp eating everything in there at teh moment. Have another lower light tank that Lilaeopsis Brasilensis (and occasionally some sacrifical hygro) is living in - kind of sort of, mostly have blue/green algea in that tank..., need to work on that more I guess.


----------



## mwparker29_70

ok so both the pet smart, and petco in my area have just bunched plants, and some potted plants however none of them are labeled, and its really hard to describe a plant without a decent photo (my camera sucks) but anyways here is what i do when i go plant shopping , i walk in look at the plants , and poke around at some of them like i know what i am doin (side note I DONT) and usally just buy something that looks good, ... then , and here is the kicker i look in thier trap drain to see what has been comming loose from other plants , and ask if i can have the stuff in the drain.. i have gotten quite a few plants this way be cause one has come loose from a bunch, and gotten trapped in their drain... i was at a petco while thiey were cleaning out thier plants , and there was a trash can full of salvagable plants in there, so cheap me asked if i could have them, and they said sure , they were dead anyways... again more free plants.. oh yeah the last time there was all this java moss in the can , and i asked if i could have it, and the girl says yeah its dead... but i picked up a handfull of if , and sure enough it was still quite alive, and in good shape , i did point it out to the girl that was still alive , and that was the way it was supposed to look , and she then retracted her statment that i could have it , and wound up digging out like 20 bunches of it from the can , and putting it back on display... i guess my being honest isnt always the best thing....lol

so basically the reason i am posting this here is .. get yourself some drain plants , and just test to see if they work for you.. if they do , and you like them , buy a bunch...

oh and the other thing i do is look for plants with runners on them , that have little baby plants on them , so i can grow the daughter plants too, its like buying (in my last case) 6 plants for the price of one potted...

ok you can call me a cheap guy but it works for me.. now all you people in my area stay away from my stores..lol (they will catch on if we all come in the same day looking at their drains...)


----------



## valleyvampiress

Wasserpest said:


> I am currently experimenting with a "No tech" tank. It is just partly lit with a 15W spiral, and has no heater, filter, current, ferts...


That's interesting. I'm curious to see your results.

I have a 5g running that I just stuck some extra plants in along with my platies. I have an 18w CF over it and filter, but that's it. I don't add anything. It was originally just supposed to "hold" those plants for me until I figured out how I wanted my 5g to look, but I've left them alone for about a month or so and they're doing fine. I have very little algae (just the short green stuff) that grows around and doesn't at all effect aesthetics unless its on the the glass of course. I change water about once every two weeks. Things are steady and slowly growing. I was surprised to see new leaves, and also surprised the tank didn't burst into an algae bloom.

Anyway, I'm getting off topic.


----------



## Pooky125

Ive had surpsiringly good luck with riccia in my low tech tank... Cant seem to get rid of it . Started with one or two little leaves few months ago, and now have a patch that, while not a thick matt, covers about half of my 30 gallon tank...


----------



## tritan

CrownMan said:


> Plants I have currently growing in my 5 low tech tanks:
> 
> Java Moss
> Java Fern
> Ludwigia Repens Red
> Rotala Rotundifolia - produces oranges tips near surface
> Glosso - Grows up but still grows. Good place to keep it alive until needed
> Bacopa Caroliniana and Monneiri
> Sunset Hygro and other Hygros especially wisteria
> Water Sprite
> Crypt Lucens, Lutens, Wendtii Green, Brown, Red, Bronze, Tropica
> Ludwigia Cuba
> Mermaid Weed
> E. Tennelus - grows taller and thicker
> Alternathera Reneicki - Pinkish instead of bright red
> Hemigraphis Traian - Stays green and grows real slow
> Didiplis Diandra
> Various Anubias
> I've actually got HC growing and spreading in a 10 gallon with 3.5wpg, no co2, no algae low tech. It is a paler green color than the co2 version but it looks quite healthy. My cherry shrimp live on and in it.


any pics of the HC growing in a low tech tank .


----------



## tritan

anybody have it.


----------



## tpl*co

amphilophus said:


> I used to have a plant that was a bulb and the leaves were long ans spiral shaped. it grew really well with almost no light and was good looking. does anyone know what this might be? I know its not a good description but I am desperate to find it again. thanks.


I believe you mean Aponogoton ulvaceous? I really big plant?

Tina


----------



## Burks

Things I've grown well in 15w of light over a 10g:

Anacharis
Java/Taiwan Moss
Java Fern
Duckweed
Wisteria
Hornwort (messy)
Some type of large sword
Water Sprite (grows crazy)
Riccia <---Good stuff
Limited success with Ludwigia Repens. They more of survived than thrived.

All this was without CO2 and ferts.


----------



## GlitcH

I don't know most of my plants names but I do know that they are all growing very well....including my glosso.[which is staying low]
I've got just a 65w CF on this 20G Long.

Here is a pic .......no ferts or co2 added.


----------



## Spidergrrrl

GlitcH, 

Your tank looks great! 

I just started a 12 gallon tank with a 13 watt CF (yeah, I know - what was I thinking?) just over two weeks ago. I'm actually not sure how much light the tank gets since it gets some indirect sunlight for a good part of the day (and about 1/2 hr. of direct sunlight). I'm not adding any CO2 - just dosing with Flourish and Flourish Excel (1/2 dose, 3x/week). The fauna are currently one betta, five dwarf cories and some MTS.

Right now, I am growing the following: 

Anacharis
Vesicularia Dubyana - Java Moss
Microsorum Pteropus - Java Fern
Two "betta bulbs" - I think common consensus is that they're an aponogeton of some sort? I think it's Aponogeton Ulvaceus
Hemianthus Micranthemoides - Pearl Weed
Hygrophila Difformis - Wisteria
Echinodorus Osiris - Melon Sword
Cryptocoryne Wendtii

Even though some of these plants are supposed to require medium light and higher, they're doing just fine. The Wisteria and Pearl Weed in particular are growing like, well, weeds - which surprised me. 

I just got some Ceratopteris Thalictroides (Water Sprite) and some Rotala Indica. Not sure how those will do yet, but since my other plants were doing so well, I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## yoko

Does anyone know of a good website that lists LOW-LIGHT PLANTS along with photos???
This would really help me out in my selection and planning process!!:hihi:


----------



## James From Cali

Lowlight Plants

There ya go. some may not have pics but the majority does.


----------



## Nbot

Awesome, thx JfC...


----------



## Nbot

and here, put this in the wrong thread before...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/29836-best-plants-low-tech-3.html


----------



## Homer_Simpson

"Foolproof" plants that thrived in my lowlight tank and took off were
Hygrophila corymbosa compact, Aponogetons(don't know what kind as they all sprouted from cheap wal-mart bulbs), and Tiger Lotus( Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri' ), Cryptocornes(willisi and wenditi). Ones that did "so so" but not make huge gains were java moss, anubias, and java fern. Ones that fell apart were elodea densa and hornwort(but this could be because I used excel and have a UV sterilizer running).


----------

